# Dryer exhaust duct not connected inside dryer



## frankrizzo (Jan 27, 2010)

Or would I be able to add an elbow like this (forget the periscope idea) and put a few self tappers right though the flat part that would sit up against the back of the dryer?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

that's not a safe condition you have. screw an L bracket on back of dryer and 1/4" screw into that pipe[one screw won't cause you lint buildup problems]


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I added a periscope, attached to the back of the dryer with straps
That way it doesn nto come loose & e3asy to detach to move the dryer or clean out lint


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Screws are NOT to be used in the exhaust flow, not even one. This is the bare minimum safety code stated in every Building Department in the U.S. Use a "Type A" hood rather than "B": http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml

http://www.dpis.com/News/2008_11.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------

